# Major Lab Result Changes. Too little Naturethroid?



## Anatevka (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi,

I had a TT in January, and started on Naturethroid until I could get in to see an endo. The endo I see wanted to wean me off of Naturethroid and onto Synthroid because she doesn't like Natural Desiccated Thyroid, but I stayed on both when she finally agreed to let me. I had a lot of muscle aches, so when a bout of the stomach flu in June made me throw up all meds for a week, I started fresh with just the Naturethroid again. And my labs 4 weeks later were good. Labs today were WEIRD. Am I on too low of a dose? I'm only taking 81.25 a day.

Previous labs showed extremely low TSH and average Free T3 and Free T4. Now, the TSH is high and the others are low!

Today the results were these:

T4, Free

0.71-1.85

0.54

T3, Free

2.4-4.2

2.2

TSH

0.45-4.67

2.19

Can anyone tell me what these numbers mean? Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hi there! Welcome!

Yes; you are under medicated. Free T3 ideally should be in the upper 75% of your lab's range.

Info provided.

I hope you are not mixing Synthroid and NatureThyroid?


----------



## Anatevka (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! I was mixing the two for a few months at my endo's insistence. She is SO difficult to work with. She doesn't listen, won't consider Natural desiccated thyroid, and won't test for Reverse T3 or ferritin. All the docs in my area are similar in attitude. I finally decided to get off of Synthroid myself and see what happened to my labs.

Now, I'm going to have to decide on my own dose now because she won't. I don't know if I should double my 81.25, or take a whole one in the morning and a half later?


----------

